# How do you celebrate after a great solve?



## Robert-Y (May 23, 2009)

For me, I normally do a fist pump like Yu Nakajima or sometimes I do this weird thing where I click my left fingers, then my right ringers, then I clap my hands together, all in fast motion. Sometimes, I say to myself quietly "Oh yeah!!!"


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 23, 2009)

I say 
Ja! after a sub20
JAAA! Geht doch! (german) after a better solve..
And running through the living room after a new PB ^^ (which is currently 17.61, so that does'nt happen too much xD)


----------



## Novriil (May 23, 2009)

First... when I started to get 35 sec times then I jumped around in the rooms  and shouted like normal saying: Yay, Yay! 

Now ... when I got those sub-30 times, then I just like say: Yuhhuu or something like that. Quietly in my room


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 23, 2009)

i do the fist like nakajima


----------



## soccerking813 (May 23, 2009)

I just say, meh, whatever. And keep going.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (May 23, 2009)

Yes said:


> I say
> Ja! after a sub20
> JAAA! Geht doch! (german) after a better solve..
> And running through the living room after a new PB ^^ (which is currently 17.61, so that does'nt happen too much xD)



What's better than sub20?


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 23, 2009)

when I got a 24 in the bus I shouted "**** yeah" so hard people thought I was crazy


----------



## AvGalen (May 23, 2009)

I celebrate by doing "just 1 more solve"


----------



## Kidstardust (May 23, 2009)

iam like kevin in home alone... running, screaming, freaking out. yesterday was such a day. sub 15 at the clock!


----------



## Tommie (May 23, 2009)

*whispers* a *shout* of a YESH!


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 23, 2009)

TobiasDaneels said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > I say
> ...



sub19
sub18
sub17
and so in...


----------



## Cride5 (May 23, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I just say, meh, whatever. And keep going.



Same! I just think, well, kay that's about 3 times slower than the WR, re-scramble


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 23, 2009)

Fist pump and pretty happy... but then I realize my times still suck so I'm like... next....


----------



## Dene (May 23, 2009)

Depends how much I'm getting into it, and what puzzle it is. Could be nothing, could be a fist pump, could be "YEA!", could be me jumping around.


----------



## Cride5 (May 23, 2009)

Dene said:


> Depends how much I'm getting into it, and what puzzle it is. Could be nothing, could be a fist pump, could be "YEA!", could be me jumping around.



Or this? I lol'd


----------



## Musje (May 23, 2009)

I just shouted out "YEAH!" when I got a new PB  (32.37... not greay yet but it's good for me)

Did that once in school... People looked at me really weird


----------



## Garmon (May 23, 2009)

"What!!?!?!?" or *Fist pump*


----------



## Nukoca (May 23, 2009)

I take a picture of me, the timer, and the solved cube. And set it as my desktop background.


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 23, 2009)

I usually scream when I get a PB, but other than that, for a good solve, I usually demonstrate the "Yu fistpump."


----------



## person917 (May 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I celebrate by doing "just 1 more solve"


I do the same thing lol.


----------



## stiwi griffin (May 23, 2009)

when i have a very good solve(for example when i was between 35-30 and i got 20.00)and i'm alone i do Marron's dance(probably i'll post a video of Marron doing it).if i's just good i shout something about family guy,suc as"Zas,en toda la boca¡"


----------



## cmhardw (May 23, 2009)

I jump up and down and jump around like a maniac. Ask Frank Morris ;-)

Chris


----------



## Vulosity (May 23, 2009)

I do a fist pump followed by a "yes!".

But I don't get great solves on 3x3 that much. They mainly happen during 5x5 solves.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 23, 2009)

I stick my tongue out and "bleh."


----------



## KevinK (May 24, 2009)

Whenever I get a pb, I normally do something like the fist pump but instead, both of my fists go up into the air.


----------



## Odin (May 24, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I just say, meh, whatever. And keep going.



Same here.


----------



## Asheboy (May 24, 2009)

I seem to slap my knees/thighs. Im not quite sure why either


----------



## Gparker (May 24, 2009)

I just drop my hands and act surprised, here is an example


----------



## Hakan (May 24, 2009)

I shout "NICE" or "Yeaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh!" but I never scream or run around


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 24, 2009)

say hooray (in a non excited way)...do another solve


----------



## skarian (May 24, 2009)

*Re:*

I got sub 20 today my average is 35 sec.

my new personal best is 18.59

I usually scream and dance


----------



## BigSams (May 24, 2009)

i treat myself to more celery (i eat it during solves xD)


----------



## dakimfo137 (May 24, 2009)

I usually celebrate by acting rebellious. I applaud myself quietly, and listen to Bach with my STEREO SYSTEM rather than my EARPHONES, at an audio level slightly over the volume level set by my parents. 

But really I do a fist pump and boast to my uncaring family.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 24, 2009)

person917 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I celebrate by doing "just 1 more solve"
> ...


I must admit I don't recall ever doing that after a 7x7x7 BLD. 

But I definitely do that on a lot of other solves.


----------



## Sa967St (May 24, 2009)

whenever I break a PB I would just look at the time for a moment and say something like "woot" or "yay". I would then change my facebook status to "just got a PB of __ *runs into a wall* "


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 24, 2009)

I used to have some crazy ones. Done pushups, run laps. Good solves kept me in shape 

Now I just usually do a fist pump, or if it's REALLY good do a little "Woo!"


----------



## anythingtwisty (May 24, 2009)

whenever i get a new pb or especially fast time( like when i'm at my norrmal speed after warming up) i shake my fist in the air and shout yeaah!


----------



## Neroflux (May 24, 2009)

i never break my pbs. T.T


----------



## Ryanrex116 (May 24, 2009)

I do the Erik 7.08 "YES!!!"


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 25, 2009)

Ryanrex116 said:


> I do the Erik 7.08 "YES!!!"





You then need someone to go "Woooooaaaa ho ho!"


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 25, 2009)

I smile .


----------



## IamWEB (May 25, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Ryanrex116 said:
> 
> 
> > I do the Erik 7.08 "YES!!!"
> ...



There should be some product you can buy that allows him to appear after every good solve.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 25, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> i never break my pbs. T.T



same here XD


----------



## shoot1510 (May 25, 2009)

I would do the Urkel Dance after a great solve.


----------



## IamWEB (May 25, 2009)

The Mail's Arrived!!!

Oh look, a Mr. J. White lawsuit against Shoot. Cubing is serious business.


----------



## andatude (May 25, 2009)

I do the fist pump then stand up and go to the toilet  lol


----------



## FrankLZ (May 25, 2009)

I think that it should be whatever just comes naturally to you in the moment. Nothing too exaggerated and nothing ridiculously muted (ie no acting).


----------



## qqwref (May 25, 2009)

I typically go "yesssss" or "heh." when I get a good solve or a PB. But if it's something really awesome, like I broke a barrier, I'll usually go walk around a bit because I'm so amazed that I got that time.


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 25, 2009)

i broke my 5x5 pb single on the train and I went okay....wasn't that excited or anything...

when I first subed 3 for 5x5 it was on the bus...i went "yes!" with a fist 
I remembered when I first broke 1:50 I swam on the floor for 5 minutes 
so really...it depends on the environment...and my mood...


----------



## gavnasty (May 25, 2009)

i give a little 'whoo'


----------



## Sin-H (May 25, 2009)

Fist bump and maybe a whispered "ya" or "yes"
but when people are watching or in competition, I do a "Hoppa Hoppa" or a "de base!" or a "yes" while hitting my fist up into the air.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 25, 2009)

Whenever I break a computer WR on hi-games.net, I usually type loads of exclamation marks into the chat box e.g. "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## soccerking813 (May 25, 2009)

I just broke my personal best for 3x3, and I said "Yessssssssssssssssss" like hissing. And then turned halfway around in my chair and did a small two-handed fist pump. For the next one I am going to do this.


----------



## Haste_cube (May 25, 2009)

Nothing special, just now I just said "yes!" then I open my computer and go to speedsolving.com and post this


----------



## sooland (May 25, 2009)

I do the Yu fist thingy, say woah, and go tell my brother.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (May 27, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Ryanrex116 said:
> ...



I think ill just do the "Woooooaaaa ho ho!" myself from now on.


----------



## shelley (May 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HbAbIlwz_I#t=1m33s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMfxqP90TFM#t=0m16s


----------

